# Judge Judy: LAPD Officer Sues Motorist



## SinePari

Judy spanks this spoiled brat. 

LAPD Officer sues motorist again Part 1 - YouTube

LAPD Officer sues motorist again Part 2 - YouTube

Believe it or not, he was on the show before for the same thing

LAPD Officer Sues Motorist Part I - YouTube


----------



## HistoryHound

Sometimes she's a bit over the top, but I like Judge Judy for the most part. If this case were before a judge around here, the officer would have probably been laughed out of court and the defendant would have won the $5k on her counterclaim. She and daddy were just pissed that the "do you know who my father is" didn't work.


----------



## fra444

This is hysterical!!!


----------



## Guest

That's awesome.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## niteowl1970

Just another entitled little girl. Her parents should be ashamed of themselves for producing such a hateful person.


----------



## Guest

Great clip, but I have the feeling I would want to strangle Officer Robinson if I had to work with him....he strikes me as the black & white "the law must be enforced at all costs" type of cop, which drives me insane.


----------



## MARINECOP

Trying to fuck up an officers career by writing letters to his supervisors because no consideration was given is just wrong! I would have done the same. Just because you are an immediate family member of a current or even a retired Police Officer makes no difference to me. Attitude and compliance is what can get anyone out of a ticket with me. No matter who you are. Not to mention a good driving history.


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> Beyond that - staying within the speed limit's a good idea too.
> 
> Best exchange was when the Judge tells little princess "You need to talk call your therapist"... then she claims the encounter made her seek psychotherapy !!!
> 
> Classic case of daddy bail out syndrome.


Don't forget that now she's afraid to even drive in her own neighborhood because he might tell his friends to stop her. She'll be on SSDI because of this emotional trauma in no time.


----------



## SinePari

Yeah, she's afraid of a uniformed officer with authority...ya mean like daddy who wore the same uniform for over 25 years???


----------



## kwflatbed

Previous Thread 10-02-2007:
http://www.masscops.com/f12/cop-sues-spoiled-brat-over-false-complaint-judge-judy-vid-38819/


----------



## Peter T Davis

Does this kind of crap happen often? It's been a long time since I've been ticketed, but it just never would have occurred to me to try to file a complaint about the officer directly.


----------



## cc3915

Peter T Davis said:


> Does this kind of crap happen often? It's been a long time since I've been ticketed, but it just never would have occurred to me to try to file a complaint about the officer directly.


Unfortunately, many people use the complaint process in an effort to "get out" of the ticket process. I've never known it to work. It's akin to making a deal with terrorists. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Peter T Davis

I guess it shouldn't come as a surprise, considering how our whole culture is moving away from personal responsibility. I guess I'm old fashioned in that I believe that I get a speeding ticket it was because I was speeding. Then again, that attitude may have something to do with the fact that of the three or four times I've been stopped over the past decade, I've only received warnings. lol


----------



## cc3915

Peter T Davis said:


> Then again, that attitude may have something to do with the fact that of the three or four times I've been stopped over the past decade, I've only received warnings. lol


Many times a motorist's attitude has everything to do with the outcome, unless he has a bad driving history or his infraction borders on operating to endanger etc.


----------



## Peter T Davis

cc3915 said:


> Many times a motorist's attitude has everything to do with the outcome, unless he has a bad driving history or his infraction borders on operating to endanger etc.


And, you'd think that girl on the Judge Judy show, the one with the retired police officer daddy, would have known something like that.


----------



## Guest

Peter T Davis said:


> And, you'd think that girl on the Judge Judy show, the one with the retired police officer daddy, would have known something like that.


That young lady was wrapped in bubble wrap from the day she was born.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper

Peter T Davis said:


> Does this kind of crap happen often? It's been a long time since I've been ticketed, but it just never would have occurred to me to try to file a complaint about the officer directly.


Speaking for LAPD, it happens every day. Since Rodney King, almost all of our motor cops (totalling about 350) carry a digital tape recorder and record every stop they make. This makes for a lot of storage space but it's worth it as the recordings have saved many officers from these bogus complaints.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Peter T Davis said:


> I guess it shouldn't come as a surprise, considering how our whole culture is moving away from personal responsibility.


 Yup.

You can have as many kids as you want and shouldn't have to pay:
http://michaelgraham.com/archives/s...-why-aren-rsquo-t-you-paying-for-my-children/

You can rack up tons of student debt by going to a top private university with a 5 year undergrad program and expect the .gov (ie. someone else) to pay for it: http://www.wbur.org/2011/10/06/northeastern-occupy-colleges

You expect the American Dream to be handed to you: http://michaelgraham.com/archives/w...gimme-rdquo-ever-work-for-the-american-dream/

I hope these people grow up someday and realize their nation is composed of other people and isn't just some endless money pit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

OfficerObie59 said:


> Yup.
> 
> You can have as many kids as you want and shouldn't have to pay:
> Single Mom With 15 Kids Demands: Why Aren't You Paying For My Children? : The Natural Truth
> 
> You can rack up tons of student debt by going to a top private university with a 5 year undergrad program and expect the .gov (ie. someone else) to pay for it: Northeastern Students 'Occupy Colleges' In Support Of 'Occupy Boston' | WBUR
> 
> You expect the American Dream to be handed to you: Will "Generation Gimme" Ever Work For The American Dream? : The Natural Truth
> 
> I hope these people grow up someday and realize their nation is composed of other people and isn't just some endless money pit.


You mean money doesn't just grow on trees? Damn it, now I have to keep trying to get the "ctrl-alt-$" cheat code to work.


----------



## kathleenlockard

niteowl1970 said:


> Just another entitled little girl. Her parents should be ashamed of themselves for producing such a hateful person.


which ep is this i would love to watch it


----------



## kathleenlockard

Peter T Davis said:


> I guess it shouldn't come as a surprise, considering how our whole culture is moving away from personal responsibility. I guess I'm old fashioned in that I believe that I get a speeding ticket it was because I was speeding. Then again, that attitude may have something to do with the fact that of the three or four times I've been stopped over the past decade, I've only received warnings. lol


which one was it


----------



## CCCSD

Bot.


----------

